# ADOPTED! Maximus - 9 month old rescue golden available for adoption in IL



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Oswego, IL - Golden Retriever. Meet Maximus a Puppy for Adoption.

I still get emails from my search on adoptapet.com....This young boy is so handsome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, his adopt fee is a hefty one.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is beautiful and Carolina Mom is right about the fee.


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

Would love him to play with mine. The fee is high though


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Agree fee is high


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder if they did that deliberately so that they only get serious inquiries?

When I adopted Charlie his fee was half that...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know someone who is applying to adopt him, I hope she gets him he would have a wonderful home with her. I think the fee is supply and demand driven, my friend has been looking and there are not many available Golden Retrievers in IL.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I know someone who is applying to adopt him, I hope she gets him he would have a wonderful home with her. I think the fee is supply and demand driven, my friend has been looking and there are not many available Golden Retrievers in IL.


That's awesome if your friend adopts him. Hopefully then they would keep us posted here 

I live in IL and I waited 1 1/2 months after getting approved with As Good As Gold to get Charlie. They had a wait list for their rescues.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like they just updated their site to say he's adopted...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would hate to see rescues get caught up in supply & demand w/ their pricing--charging a price because they can is no better than the BYB that likely produced the pup. I well aware of the costs of rescue, but I also think that where fund raising, pursuing grants & donations comes into play.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> Looks like they just updated their site to say he's adopted...



Great news, I'll update the thread title to ADOPTED!

Lucky family to have this beautiful boy, wishing them all many years of happiness.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I know someone who is applying to adopt him, I hope she gets him he would have a wonderful home with her. I think the fee is supply and demand driven, my friend has been looking and there are not many available Golden Retrievers in IL.


There is another young golden retriever available from the same rescue if your friend is still interested in adopting a golden. If your friend is in Illinois, they might want to check out As Good As Gold as well. Adoption fee is much less and they are a high quality rescue organization that really takes the time to place the dogs in the right home. Charlie's adoption fee was only $350.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful boy.
I've never heard of an adoption fee like that.
I went to the rescue's site and clicked on a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel, and his/her fee was $495.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah I went also to there site seems the goldens go for $795. They had a golden doodle mix adoption fee was $850.


----------

